# Ash in dog food?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> I know what the ash they are talking about is (hint: not ash from a fireplace). However, I am not sure of is how much is appropriate or how much is not enough or too much? Also, if the levels are not enough/too much, what is the effect on the dogs?
> 
> Thanks


 
Low ash is more of an issue for cats to prevent FUS, and dogs with chronic urinary tract problems, stone, etc (Dalmatians as a breed have problems).


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I got this from the Diamond site. I'm wary of ash...one reason why I rather have byproduct meal and fresh meat as the main protien source. 

*What is ash and why do you put it in your pet foods?**Ash is the non-combustible portion of the diet. This means that when a sample of the food is burned in a special oven called an ash oven, the portion that remains is ash. Just like a fireplace, but much hotter and more controlled. We do not add an ingredient called ash to the food, but our foods (and all other pet foods out there as well) do contain ash.*

_*Ash comes primarily from the bone content of the dry protein ingredients, such as chicken meal. Chicken meal is made from chicken meat and bone and is a natural source of essential minerals. Dry protein ingredients such as chicken meal typically contain 70% protein (fresh meats are only 20-25% protein because of their high water content). This ingredient also is made up of some fat, some moisture, a little bit of fiber, and ash.*_

_*Ash levels in pet foods should be controlled, especially in adult or senior diets. Excess ash will contribute excess minerals to the diet, potentially leading to health problems. Ingredients such as chicken by-product meal are much lower in ash than chicken meal or lamb meal, but many individuals choose not to feed diets that contain by-product meal to their pets. *_


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I got this from the Diamond site. I'm wary of ash...one reason why I rather have byproduct meal and fresh meat as the main protien source.
> 
> *What is ash and why do you put it in your pet foods?**Ash is the non-combustible portion of the diet. This means that when a sample of the food is burned in a special oven called an ash oven, the portion that remains is ash. Just like a fireplace, but much hotter and more controlled. We do not add an ingredient called ash to the food, but our foods (and all other pet foods out there as well) do contain ash.*
> 
> ...


So, looks like chicken by-products not that bad as far as ash is concerned. And below is off Eukaunba website. 

*Chicken By-Product Meal (protein)* *
Chicken by-product meal is flesh and skin, internal organs including intestines, and bone that have been cleaned, dried, cooked and ground. It provides essential amino acids for muscle building, tissue repair, hormone synthesis and other metabolic processes. Internal organs are rich sources of protein, fats, and minerals, such as iron, that are essential to dog and cat health and add to the palatability of the pet food.

Including some ground bone provides a good source of minerals, such as calcium. Some pet-food manufacturers formulate their products without such ingredients to appeal to dog and cat owners, rather than for optimal health of dogs and cats. However, the nutritional needs of dogs and cats are not the same as the nutritional needs of humans. No company can say that their chicken/poultry is absolutely 100% free of beaks, feet, feathers, heads. Our suppliers do not add those parts, we specifically require that they not be included. They would decrease protein quality if they were there in measurable amounts. Tumors should not be there since those birds would be condemned. We use the non-economic parts of chickens that have been through USDA inspection. The advantages of Chicken By-Product Meal are the quality of the protein (quality is measured as biologic value - which is a measure of digestibility and the levels of essential amino acids that it can supply) and the levels of fat and minerals that it supplies - only chicken and egg are judged to be better. Chicken and egg go mostly for human consumption, so that leaves CBPM as the best available source. 





*


----------

